# MDGA vs TMGR



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

This year I got two Mini Alpines from two different breeders. After got the 2nd is when I realized there where two registrations for minis because one has MDGA papers and the other has TMGR papers. Can they be duel registered? I think I'd like to be involved with both associations. I haven't joined ether yet.
Any thoughts or tips are welcome, thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the registries and see what they say.


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

I sent out a few e-mails and this is what the lady in charge of registration for TMGR told me "You may register your MDGA animals with TMGR, no problem. Just send along a copy of the MDGA registration or if you have an app, make a copy that includes the signatures or just wait till you get the papers from MDGA and you can send me a copy of those"
I also spoke with a lady who has been breeding minis for years, and most of her goats are duel registered.

I'm going to get my membership with both!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry I know you figured this question out - I try and follow most the Mini dairy goat threads - as I breed mini Nubians - I am registered through MDGA - I do have a doe dual registered with MDGA and IDGR - I think they each have there own rules/expectations - MDGA you HAVE to track back to a AGS, ADGA parents as I guess when mini's started they found some people were starting with Pygmys and those can not be "minis" all mini's are used starting with a nigerian (which are Mini's in the ADGA/AGS world of dairy goats) and standard dairy goat.


----------



## simeo (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread but that stems to my question.

What about the IDGR? What's the difference between MDGA, IDGR, or TMGR? (ADGA won't register mini nubians). I actually liked the IDGR better in my experience and they seemed more professional over the phone and via the web. I was going to register my mini nubian herd with them because of my good (yet limited) experience.

Opinions on the International Dairy Goat Registry?


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

simeo said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but that stems to my question.
> 
> What about the IDGR? What's the difference between MDGA, IDGR, or TMGR? (ADGA won't register mini nubians). I actually liked the IDGR better in my experience and they seemed more professional over the phone and via the web. I was going to register my mini nubian herd with them because of my good (yet limited) experience.
> 
> Opinions on the International Dairy Goat Registry?


I have one goat with IDGR - eh... they dont have many options in my opinion - I like to be able to show or do the virtual show - so I dual registered her with MDGA. 
I love the MDGA and have gotten to know a lot of them well. They are a newer registry than IDGR so they are still getting organized and such in a few places and such. But I love them - I do DHIA testing through them, have gone to one show held on the northwest and am looking forward to the evaluation they are starting.. I dont have personal experience with TMGR - but have thought about dual registering if they have more shows locally. Also the IDGR has higher height standard for there mini's - little bit easier to achieve - but at the same time I prefer them on the smaller around 25" .. personal preference.... so check out both, figure out what may work best for you.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I can not say enough good things about IDGR I use them because they will register grade nigerians and allow you to breed up. We had a really good grade nigerian that I registered through them and it was cheap and easy : they even take Paypal!! I dont have experience with the mini goat registries, but I guess it matters what you need the papers for.


----------



## simeo (Aug 3, 2013)

LilQtBear said:


> Also the IDGR has higher height standard for there mini's - little bit easier to achieve - but at the same time I prefer them on the smaller around 25" .. personal preference.... so check out both, figure out what may work best for you.


You mean the IDGR has stricter standards. The MDGA's standards are 28.5 inches, TMGR is 30 inches and IDGR standards are 27inches.

I ended up going with IDGR because of all the good things people have to say about them and even though they don't have sanctioned shows, the other groups don't have any local shows either. I only like the idea of the MDGA's V-Show.

IDGR does the DHIA testing as well and works with FFA and 4H shows for the kids.

Don't know if I'll dual register at some point. Maybe to take part in the V-Show?


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

See I am in oregon - so they have a few shows over here every year and the shows seem to be growing - so, although it is a drive for me still it is an option. The v-shows are nice - i thought either IDGR or TMGR was also going to do a V-show - I also heard of another V-show that did all goats but i cant remember which one


----------

